

Video of Airplane Laser Hitting Truck - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/10/06/video-of-airplane-laser-hitting-truck/

======
hughprime
It obviously can't do very much to a truck, but I wonder what it would do to a
human. Nothing very good, obviously, but how long would you need to keep it
focused on someone before they dropped down, brain cooked? (I can't help but
notice that the beam is approximately head-sized).

I wonder if a reflective helmet would be a decent countermeasure (or, dare I
say it, a tinfoil hat?)

~~~
baguasquirrel
You could, but then you'd be prancing around the battlefield in a very visible
shiny thing. They wear camo for a reason.

~~~
TrevorJ
It could be a second layer under an ablative layer of camo.

------
dpifke
Anyone else think of the final scene in Real Genius when watching this video?

~~~
wmf
Yes, I was disappointed that the truck wasn't full of popcorn.

------
fuzzmeister
I feel like I'm missing something about laser weaponry - couldn't you just
paint your vehicles and such chrome?

~~~
wglb
I would imagine reflective paint is kind of expensive. And does it reflect
infrared as well?

